# 2nd show ever!!



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have my show on Sunday, the 8th. It is my 2nd show ever. And is so nerve racking!! Guess whhhhaaaaaat? The ring is grass! Great! Cause wanna know what Secret did yesterday? Well I led her half way in the gate and I took off the halter. I slapped her butt to encourgaage her to go in. She almost runs me over and she runs to the grass! I am so mad!!!! I yanked her back to the pasture. I am afraid that in showmanship she will like run me over to eat grass! SO MAD! Whatev. Am I just be over dramatic or do you think this might be a promblem!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It seems like you are not the boss of your horse. I would not try to go in a halter class unless my horse respected me and listened to me and had manners on the ground. Even worse under saddle. If you slapped your horse on the rump, what do you expect? She will run forward or even kick out. It seems as of she needs a little more training on the ground. She needs to respect you. She went for the grass because she knew that she was going to get away with it. Next time she does that, click her up and oull her head up and keep walking. Don't giver her time to go for the grass, be prepared. Walk confidently past the grass and be preapered for her to snatch at it.

But good luck on your show and I hope to see some pictures


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You let your horse go into the ring, let her go, but got mad at her for going to go eat grass? Give mixed signals much? __Of course she went for the grass because YOU let her GO. _

_Take her back into the ring and walk her around with her halter and leadshank a few times, and don't let her eat._

_Definitely being over dramatic....._


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Both of you don't understand . My horse was going in to the pasture (note their was no grass in the pasture) she was past halfway in. She was like all the way in. Then all of a sudden she turned around and ran over me. I have complete control of my horse under saddle and on the ground. My mare won't get away with doing that. When she trotted to the grass on the side of the path to the pasture. I walkked over to her and yanked her head off the ground, put her halter on and walked her up and down the path for a few minutes before putting her in her pasture. What I was trying to get through to you was that she is food driven. But, don't worry about it, show is over. If you wanna know how it went, posting another thread about another promblem at the show.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

You can't get mad at a horse for being a horse. Next time, you should lead her in close the gate THEN take her halter off. She's not disrespecting you because your giving off the vibe that she's able to do what she want...


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Um she was halfway into the gate so I'm not sure, ya know how I could have made her more closer to the gate?


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

IMO I would never take a horse's halter off until they were IN the gate and it was locked. Especially as I live near a busy road and god knows what may send them running off towards the road..


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ALWAYS have the horse 100% in the gate and turned around facing the gate before leting them go. Any proper trainer would have taught you to atleast put them in the gate first.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_So first she was half way in, then she was all the way in, then she was half way in again? Which is it?_

_I always walk my horse into the field, close the gate, then take them a few meters into the field, make them face the gate, then pull the halter off. This way they can't run into me, or push past me. I remain in control at all times. They are not allowed to eat until I have taken off their halter._


_Xela....awesome avatar. I meant to comment on it before when I saw it, but never did. _


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with the above, ALWAYS take the horse all the way into the field, turn the horse to face the gate and ensure the gate is closed before you let the horse go. This way if the horse decides to take off bucking and squealing it first ha to spin and turn round. This gives you time to get out of the way of flying feet, but only if you are actualy watching the horse and know it could do that.

And before you say your horse would never do that ALL horses are capable and all horses will occassionaly do it. Even my 30+ year artheritic ol fogies will still have a good buck and squeal occassionaly.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

fuadteagan said:


> I have my show on Sunday, the 8th. It is my 2nd show ever. And is so nerve racking!! Guess whhhhaaaaaat? The ring is grass! Great! Cause wanna know what Secret did yesterday? Well I led her half way in the gate and I took off the halter. I slapped her butt to encourgaage her to go in. She almost runs me over and she runs to the grass! I am so mad!!!! I yanked her back to the pasture. I am afraid that in showmanship she will like run me over to eat grass! SO MAD! Whatev. Am I just be over dramatic or do you think this might be a promblem!!


 
Ok-does anyone else see a trend here? This is the same kid who was MAD at the judge who excused her for the horse almost running over her as they entered for a class. I would say, that since this horse tried to run the kid over also, perhaps, just perhaps, it was not the big bad judges fault. CAn you see this at all Fuad?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

In your other thread you said that she almost ran over the judge, and you were blaming the judge for this. 
Now you had this thread wondering if she might run over someone in the show. 

Are you parents monitoring your internet use? Are they reading what you are talking about?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

fuadteagan said:


> Both of you don't understand . My horse was going in to the pasture (note their was no grass in the pasture) she was past halfway in. She was like all the way in. Then all of a sudden she turned around and ran over me. I have complete control of my horse under saddle and on the ground. My mare won't get away with doing that. When she trotted to the grass on the side of the path to the pasture. I walkked over to her and yanked her head off the ground, put her halter on and walked her up and down the path for a few minutes before putting her in her pasture. What I was trying to get through to you was that she is food driven. But, don't worry about it, show is over. If you wanna know how it went, posting another thread about another promblem at the show.


Again-same as the last post. *WE* don't understand. It is *OUR* fault. hmm.

EVERY horse is food driven. Some of us actually train them not to eat when it is not permissable.:shock: I would also suggest that the vision I have in my head of you handling this poor horse with your little tantrums is less than a pretty site. You should always, no matter how much they frustrate you or make you angry, handle them without emotion. Anger is not a good thing, as it leads to things like yanking, pulling, bracing on the horses part and not a good ending.

It is also obvious, from your other post that you do not have the control you think you have.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

AlexS said:


> In your other thread you said that she almost ran over the judge, and you were blaming the judge for this.
> Now you had this thread wondering if she might run over someone in the show.
> 
> Are you parents monitoring your internet use? Are they reading what you are talking about?


Sadly, Alex, it would seem they are not monitoring much she does.:-(


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Sadly, Alex, it would seem they are not monitoring much she does.:-(


I was hoping that maybe they would check things over once she goes to bed, as it does not appear they are doing it in real time. 

If not, I would like the mods to please notice that there is an unsupervised 10 yr old child on the board - I am reporting this post to alert them.


----------

